
Show HN: Discover for Telegram – a list of interesting Telegram groups - svenvdz
http://groups.svenvdz.com
======
svenvdz
Hey Hackers!,

I created Discover because I found it difficult to find new Telegram groups. I
hope you like it and if you know a cool group, please add it.

Thanks, Sven van der Zee

~~~
brudgers
An interesting project. I navigated to the page and clicked on a link.
Unfortunately, my browser does not recognize the

    
    
      tg//...
    

protocol. Not sure what the workaround is.

Good luck.

~~~
svenvdz
The tg:// protocol is for telegram only. If you download the telegram app it
will work.

